# rtadvd on multiple (but not all) interfaces?



## neel (Jan 9, 2020)

I am thinking about replacing OPNsense on my firewall (HP T730) with stock FreeBSD, and my new ISP where I'm moving (Wave G) provides native IPv6.

However, would it be possible to specify `rtadvd_interfaces` for multiple interfaces, especially `vlan` ones, separated by a space, like this:


```
rtadvd_interfaces="bge1.10 bge1.20"
```


----------

